# no way to change dram frequancy in bios!



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm building a computer for my Mom. Got it all put together and went ahead and set up the bios before loading the OS. this is the board

msi nf725gm-p43

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/NF725GM-P43.html#/?div=Overview

cpu is AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz

ram is two sticks of Kingston ValueRAM 2GB DDR3 1333 


Newegg.com - Kingston ValueRAM 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model KVR1333D3N9/2G

looking in the bios setting the current ram frequency is listed as 1066 and greyed out (no way to change it). the adjusted dram freq is listed as 1333 but greyed out as well (but again it's running at 1066).

this happend with the same ram on a different MSI board I used for my home server. not a big deal, I just went in bios and changed it from 533 to 667 and it was running at 1333 as it should.

thing is with the new board there is no option to change it! where it looks like you would it's greyed out! I updated the bios to the most resent version and still no dice. there is an option listed as Advanced DRAM config but it doesn't have any frequency settings. you can hit f4 and it opens a "power user" page but it is empty. I ran memtest and it also shows the ram at 1066. 

never seen a bios without this option. the bios is AMI BIOS 10.2
ram is listed as compatible on MSI site.

Am I missing something? I looked at everything under the advanced settings and didn't see anything.


edit: is it possible chipset drivers etc would help? as I said I haven't installed OS yet so this is just the bios as is with the hardware.


----------



## Rock987 (Sep 14, 2011)

Taking a quick look at the motherboards manual (That I viewed online) The frequency values for the CPU and DRAM frequency are READ-ONLY. This could possibly mean one of two things. Either the motherboard as locked it out, or it utilizes a different approach to overclocking these settings. I'm leaning towards the latter, as the motherboard has a turbo feature that boosts the CPU frequency. When CPU and FSB are increased your DRAM Frequency will also increase. I'd suggest viewing the manual if you have it, if not you can download it from msi's website. If the motherboard did lock these settings out, then unfortunately I have no idea how to unlock it, MSI updating the Bios to allow these values to be changed. 

I'm no expert, but I've fiddled a lot with overclocking different systems, and some motherboard just have less versatility to overclock.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is not uncommon for MATX Mobo's to have the Bios limited to user adjustments.


----------



## steely74 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I looked into some more as well and it appears infact locked and the hidden "power user" setting is blank when opened. 

Not even trying to oc just want it to run at advertised frequency  that said my mom will never know the difference. Compared to the machine its replacing this thing will fly! 

Oh yea. I'm a bit surprised by this cause the mobo (msi as well) I just used for my server is very similar in price and fetures. On that one I easily changed it. If. Had I known I would have used that one


----------

